# Flat Boots



## macchristyy (Oct 4, 2008)

Anyone know where i can get boots like these?

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1005/...08c524.jpg?v=0

these are cute too but im looking for black leather ones

http://www.bakersshoes.com/product.aspx?c=271&p=65807

*just simple, flat, SLOUCHY, leather, mid calf boots*

i want it flat as in no heel what so ever haha. 


i have looked everywhere! bakers shoes, aldos shoes, macys, nordstroms, steve madden, etc.. and no hope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and yet i see these boots popping up on people's feet! so some place must sell them 

so if you know any good shoe websites or have seen the style that i am looking for please let me know! 

please and thank you!


----------



## lavish_habits (Oct 4, 2008)

If you don't mind ordering, you could try endless.com or amazon.com....endless has free overnight shipping and free returns,btw.


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 4, 2008)

Did you try Zappos.com? They have everything (usually)


----------



## macchristyy (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks for the quick reply =) i will try these sites out


----------



## macchristyy (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks for the quick reply =) i will try these sites out


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 5, 2008)

You could also try Shopbop or Piperlime.  Or even Victoria's Secret has a good selection of boots.  Do you have a DSW anywhere near you?  They have millions of boots this time of year, I'm not sure if they have a website or not


----------



## pink_lily002 (Oct 5, 2008)

I got a great pair of Steve Madden boots from Macy's.  Stevemadden.com is always good too.  And Zappos.com of course, I love that site!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah I was just going to reccomend steve madden, I saw some at that website and at DSW .


----------



## macchristyy (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks for all the great suggestions everyone! i found some cute boots!

but still in the search for some flat simple slouch boots.. so if anyone has any new suggestions or have seen the boot i want please let me know!

thank you! =)


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 5, 2008)

DSW has a website now, and they have quite a bit! Check it out (if you havent already)


----------



## zeroxstar (Oct 5, 2008)

ebay! just type "slouch boot" theres tons, they are cheap and you can find super cute vintage ones


----------



## macchristyy (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zeroxstar* 

 
_ebay! just type "slouch boot" theres tons, they are cheap and you can find super cute vintage ones_

 
thanks! i dont like to buy things from ebay but it shows the brand and the name of the boots so i can look them up and see if they have it in other websites


----------



## darkishstar (Oct 6, 2008)

Try Charlotte Russe. They have what you're looking for, though I got mine online, I've seen the exact same pair I have that you want in Charlotte Russe.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 6, 2008)

I bought some from zappos, they were so cute...I think they were by 'WHITE MOUNTAIN'?


----------



## macchristyy (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Try Charlotte Russe. They have what you're looking for, though I got mine online, I've seen the exact same pair I have that you want in Charlotte Russe._

 
i dont see them


----------



## Temptasia (Oct 7, 2008)

I found a few from Browns: Women's Browns boots, ankle and knee-high boots - brownsshoes.com

Browns ID





 $198 CDN

Steve Madden





 $140 CDN

B2 (I got these ones to wear with black tights...I've got large short calves and these seem to work)





 $198 CDN


----------



## pink_lily002 (Oct 7, 2008)

The Steve Madden boots I bought were called Tianna.  They're not on the SM website but they can be found at the Macy's website, Amazon.com, Zappos.com and a bunch of others.  I did a search for them a few weeks ago and had so many options available!


----------



## macchristyy (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_I found a few from Browns: Women's Browns boots, ankle and knee-high boots - brownsshoes.com

Browns ID





 $198 CDN

Steve Madden





 $140 CDN

B2 (I got these ones to wear with black tights...I've got large short calves and these seem to work)





 $198 CDN_

 

wow great finds! thank you so much just the boots i was looking for!


----------



## mental (Oct 11, 2008)

I see them at urban outfitters if you are still looking


----------



## krisha (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow those boots look great


----------

